# Building a bunk bed



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I am interested on building a bunk bed without the bottom bunk, there I would put a desk I am getting. So basically I need a bed risen above the ground. I Dont know alot about carpentry so I was wondering if I could get some tips on how I would go about building this. Thanks for any help!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> building a bunk bed


Those four words will get you a lot of stuff at Google. Free plans, ideas, etc.
My son is nine years old now and has slept in a bed his uncle made, some five years ago, out of particle board, 2x3's, glue and some hardware. It held together OK until recently when it began to get a little wobbly. Time to replace it I think once the kid hits about 65#.
Good luck and have fun with your project.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

A high, freestanding bed will take some significant bracing to prevent racking. 
I would consider completely enclosing the back and sides, you can cut holes in them if you need visability and use a minimum 2 in radius in the corners of the cutouts. I would recommend a face panel at least 12 ins. deep at mattress height.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

With full mortise and tenon joints (and Teetors 12" rim) you'll be amazed at how strong it is. If mortise and tenon isn't to your liking you could use the breakdown bed hardware which makes for a pretty strong connection also. On the backside (against the wall) you can also run another cross piece to help minimize the racking.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Or you could forego getting the desk and build one right into the bed and use that for anti-racking.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Hatchet, I'd thought of that but it sounded to me like he already had the desk. Integrating the desk into the structure would add further support.
By the way, he said that he was wood challenged. He would be best served by staying with cleats.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

haha.. very true Teetor.. mortise and tenon might be more headache than anything.


----------

